# Network. Does not. Work.

## audiodef

I just did a fresh Gentoo install. 

eth0 doesn't work. I'm stumped, and I'm wondering if there's just a big, honking bug somewhere, even though I did not use ~arch. 

I have no clue what to post for this. The hardware works. It's a straight-up fresh install from the Gentoo 11 LiveCD. Boot into new system. Had to manually ln -s eth0. No network. It gets 169.x.x.x instead of 192.x.x.x. 

It works from the LiveCD. I've compiled the correct kernel module and started it. 

I just noticed that it works if I dhcpcd eth0, and only if I do it that way.

----------

## Jaglover

Get some sleep?   :Wink: 

Edit: OTOH, maybe you got caught in baselayout-2 and old stage-3 controversy?

----------

## audiodef

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Now what?   :Razz: 

----------

## Jaglover

Nah, you should know better, is ifconfig -a showing your card? What's the error when pinging something outside?

----------

## audiodef

Baselayout-2 was already in there when I first booted into the new system...   :Question: 

----------

## audiodef

Yep, ifconfig -a shows what I expect to see. The only error I was getting before running dhcpcd eth0 was the standard unable to find host.

----------

## Jaglover

Oh, just saw your edit, something wrong with /etc/conf.d/net ? What's in it?

----------

## audiodef

Nothing  - I've never needed it for dhcp.

----------

## Jaglover

You said you created the symlink, is net.lo started?

----------

